# using the nexus 7 dock and the sound/dock/audio settings



## replicant (Jun 25, 2011)

howdy, for some reason i have to uncheck and recheck the settings > dock > audio > all media sounds through dock when i dock this bad boy into my car. is there a way to have tasker do this instead?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

There's a car dock for this thing?


----------



## replicant (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long to respond. I took apart the official nexus 7 dock and fiberglassed a bezel for my dash for the n7 to sit in.


----------

